# Bad breath???



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Is it normal that if a puppy have bad breath when they reach teething stages? My boy is on teething stage now but he starting to have bad breath.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh pablos breath was like something had died in his throat when he was teething lol!! It was really bad. I had mentioned it to the vet and she said it was totally normal! That's him lost mostly all his baby teeth and the stink is gone !


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Should I brush his teeth everyday or any other way to fix this problem?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> Should I brush his teeth everyday or any other way to fix this problem?


None of mine had bad breath while teething so I'm not sure if it will take it away completely, but yes it's recommended to brush teeth every day. My vet even said twice a day would be ideal for chihuahuas, but so far I only do it once. 

On top of that, I give mine healthy chews for their teeth like tripe sticks, rabbit/venison ears, tendons, bully sticks, raw carrots and raw bones. That helps a lot.


----------



## chiwaamummy<3 (May 23, 2015)

I also heard raw carrots cut into long strings are really good for chis teeth.  ^


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

chiwaamummy<3 said:


> I also heard raw carrots cut into long strings are really good for chis teeth.  ^


I'll have to try that at some point. I usually give them half a carrot (whole) to nibble on.


----------

